# Cleaning and processing the kill.



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't have alot of experience cleaning a deer or elk. It has been more than a decade since I have even helped. So I was hoping to get some input on some techniques, and maybe some secret methods.
Also I was hoping to get some info and education on a good place to get an animal processed. I understand when you take an animal in you will get roughley the same amount of meat back, but you could get a mix of other animals killed.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Some swear by this "gutless method"..

http://www.huntingnut.com/index.php?nam ... cle&sid=27

http://elk101.com/webisodes/gutless-video/

There are a few other good links with pictures if you do a google search.

I've always gutted them the way my ole' man taught me, you know, gut and drag the whole beast. I'm thinking I may try this gutless thing this year If I'm lucky enough to get a deer.

As far as processing, I've did a little of everything. You can cut it up yourself or take it to somebody. You cant help but lose a small amount of meat, either way. If you take it to a game processor you'll probably lose a little more because they run and cut 'em up pretty fast. I did have Hunsakers in Magna do my deer last year and they did a swell job. They make some dang good sausage with the grind!


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Butchering them yourself is easy, if you have about 24 working hours to spare. The doe closest to us was mine from last week, the picture in the kitchen is only about half of her processed up before wrapping. I have way more meat than I ever seen off a commercialy processed deer. btw, it was my first time butchering a deer- how do you think I did?



















I'll add a picture of the jerky when I take it off the smoker sunday so you can see the full circle.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lookin' good blackbear! great job!

I might add if at all possible get the animal's temp between 34° and 40°. Makes it so much easier to cut up, remove fat and sinew.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I have used the gutless and the old time traditional gut then drag and I love the gutless method. Way less blood on the hands and if your going to quarter them anyway it saves time. I butcher my own and get better and quicker every year. This year I started doing my own burger and sausage. I mixed ground pork with my elk and it is delicious. the deer suasage, breakfast and hot italian turned out great. Next I am going to try bratwurst.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

If you have to move the critter more than a couple of hundred yards to get it to a vehicle, the gutless method is the only way to go. Even if you like to gut it, it is SO much easier to haul a deer or elk in nice 35-50 pound loads vs dragging the entire thing.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

NHS said:


> If you have to move the critter more than a couple of hundred feet to get it to a vehicle, the gutless method is the only way to go. Even if you like to gut it, it is SO much easier to haul a deer or elk in nice 35-50 pound loads vs dragging the entire thing.


A-FREAKING-MEN!

I made one small edit. 8)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> NHS wrote:
> If you have to move the critter more than a couple of hundred feet to get it to a vehicle, the gutless method is the only way to go. Even if you like to gut it, it is SO much easier to haul a deer or elk in nice 35-50 pound loads vs dragging the entire thing.A-FREAKING-MEN!
> 
> I made one small edit.


+100

Also, field dressing is the most important step in good meat, do it quick and clean and you will enjoy the meat so much better.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys. Looks like I wont have to worry about it this year. I didnt see one Elk.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Dang! That's too bad.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

If you want a book that takes you from shooting the animal to putting it on your table this is the one. Dressing & Cooking Wild Game: From Field to Table: Big Game, Small Game, Upland Birds & Waterfowl. I bought it for my first kill and everything was perfect. I also had the use of one of those scalpel knifes that you replace the blade every time you use it and it comes with about 15 individually wrapped blades that are sharp as can be. Everyone in the camp used it when they got a deer and it went fast, just watch out of the gut because this knife will slice through it fast. I also butchered the deer myself and it went easy. I looked to the book for some general ideas but other then that the deer really guides you when you start cutting into the meat. I am not sure how to explain it but if you follow the way the meat divides it is easy.


----------

